# Looking for owner comments on cheap E callers



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm on a fixed income and can not afford the $200.00 plus E callers so after doing a short search I came across a couple with in my price range. 
If you have or had one I would like your option.

First is. Extreme Dimension Mini Phantom Digital Calls $33.00

It may be the size and shape of a small flashlight, but the Mini Phantom puts out an incredible volume of realistic sounds designed to pull in your quarry quickly. Though small, it's loaded with advanced capabilities including the absolute best sound quality in its class, emitting crisp, clear calls at the push of a button. Just "point and shoot" -- the speaker is mounted in front, so you can aim in any direction instantly. Features sound volumes up to 110 dB; you can play 2 sounds simultaneously or overlap the same sound on demand. Distress sounds can last up to 2 minutes, and the mute button lets you squelch a call at any time. Water-resistant housing; ergonomic design with rubberized grips; undistorted 8-bit sound; speaker/headphone jack; easy-access buttons for gloved hands; auto-shutoff after 2 minutes; and built-in lanyard ring. Uses 3 AAA batteries (included). Makes jackrabbit, cottontail, and woodpecker sounds, coyote howls, and rodent squeaks.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Second one is a remote one.

How about this one. Primos® e-PREDATOR™ Electronic Game Calling System $45.00

An affordable, easy-to-use electronic calling system that actually ''Speaks The Language®''. Equipped with a wireless remote that allows you to position yourself up to 50 yards away, concealed but still in control. You'll be amazed at the sound quality present in each of the four different calls (coyote howl, rabbit distress, fawn distress, rodent scream). The system includes the e-Predator speaker set with removable tree strap, pushbutton handheld remote control, and replaceable batteries.

Features: 
Includes wireless remote 
Tree strap 
Replaceable batteries 
Weather resistant 
Remote works from 50 yards (150 feet) 
4 distinct calls: coyote howl, rabbit distress, fawn distress and rodent scream

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Third one.

Johnny Stewart Wildlife Calls™ Attractor Compact Digital Game Callers $40.00

Entices the game you're hunting to come in close by playing 30-second sounds that inspire curiosity. Pivots 180° for directional calling. Included remote control with 50' range, remote holster, and belt clip for the base unit. Each hand held caller contains 5 tantalizing sounds.
Predator 1: Baby Bird, Cottontail, Puppy Cries, Rodent, Woodpecker.
Predator 2: Cottontail, Howls, Coyote Pup, Fawn, Jackrabbit. 
Turkey: Cluck & Purr, Cutting, Excited Hen Yelp, Locator Gobble, Soft Hen Yelp.
Deer: Buck Grunt, Doe Bleat, Estrus Bleat, Rattling, Snort Wheeze. 
Crow: Come Here, Crow Attack, *Discovery,* Distress, Owl Attack.

Discovery? What is that call.

 Al


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I have expereince with the J.S. Prey master and like it. Been using it for several years. Thats all I got for ya.


----------



## theweasle (Jan 15, 2008)

I recently purchased the johnny stewart e-caller you had in mind and I like it so far. All the sounds are good, but it seems a little weak on the volume. It might have been because it was a little windy, but overall I think it's a decent e-caller for the price.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Just about any of these little < $50.00 callers will suffer in the volume department. Adding an Amp and External Speaker will boost the volume of them to usable levels.

I am currently using a Cass Creek Nomad Remote E-Caller that I am running through a RS Mini Amp and Speco SPC-5 Speaker.

Larry


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you all for the replies. 
 Fellow on another varmit hunting forum I belong to is sending me this one for a $12.00 jar of honey which I have a bunch of.










He says it works but replaced it with a remote E caller recently.
For a jar of honey I couldn't see where I was going wrong either.

 Al


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

I have the j.s. attractor and also thought it was a little weak on volume but having a couple coyotes come blazing in from over 500 yards out I feel it is very good for the money. My buddy says he can hear it pretty well when sitting downwind quite a ways. So I guess all in all it's not to bad (obviously no foxpro).


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a Cass Creek caller that i got for 25 dollars, and yes it is light on the sound, i used it once without seeing any coyotes, but i have gotten ***** to reply with anoying noises and peeking out once in a while.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

if you can't afford a foxpro or Minaska then I'd stick to hand calls. Buy a good distress call and a howler. I bet you have more luck that way then some little cheap e-caller. what is the sound volume like??? I know you can get louder on a hand call then on one of them.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

DVXDUDE said:


> if you can't afford a foxpro or Minaska then I'd stick to hand calls. Buy a good distress call and a howler. I bet you have more luck that way then some little cheap e-caller. what is the sound volume like??? I know you can get louder on a hand call then on one of them.


I agree I mostly use my j.s. attractor on a lower level and use my hand calls over top of it and this seems to work great.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.
Sounds like the lower priced E callers are ok but to make them really good you should do the amp and speaker just as in the home made E caller section SD Handgunner has posted.
Now to gather parts.

 Al


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

I would go hand calls or go with the Primos Power Dog if you dont want to spend the money or if you really want a e caller.


----------



## Flight Medic (Feb 27, 2008)

Why not check out the homemade e-caller thread of this forum. You can build one for $50 that rivals a fox pro. I have built two with good results. You can find mp3's of calls on the varmint Al website.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i have to agree with dvx on this, the hand call is probably better than a cheap ecaller it just takes a bit of practice


----------

